# Rolex 3 day



## Equibrit (29 April 2017)

Zara Tindall 3rd after CC. 
http://startbox-real-time-2017.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/leaderBoard.html

Video;
http://www.usefnetwork.com/coverage/2017rk3de/


----------



## {97702} (29 April 2017)

Thats great news, I am really pleased for her - I expect Michael Jung will win, but hopefully Zara can do a decent SJ round and stay in the top 3


----------



## Orangehorse (29 April 2017)

Saw the recording of her dressage but haven't found her cross country round yet.  Well done Zara.

Kentucky looked fabulous - all that bluegrass country, could have been Badminton.  It seemed a long course with 28 fences.

Also, do Americans have a different style of riding?  Just a sort of impression I got from watching the recordings.


----------



## horselover2 (30 April 2017)

fabulous double clear for Zara


----------



## horselover2 (30 April 2017)

xc round is on usef tv now


----------



## Supertrooper (30 April 2017)

horselover2 said:



			fabulous double clear for Zara 

Click to expand...

Oh brilliant &#10084;&#65039;  So she's guaranteed 3rd xx


----------



## horselover2 (30 April 2017)

yes think she has done really well x


----------



## claracanter (1 May 2017)

thanks for the link OP. Well done Zara


----------

